# Tulip Time correction



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

I noticed row 5 of the lace pattern was incorrect so I revised it. Sorry for any confusion.


Tulip Time
Pattern designed by Patricia Metzloff
Please, feel free to use this pattern but I ask that you do not claim it in any way as being your own.
Size: 9-12 months
Materials used: Bernat Satin Sport 85 gr 2 balls ( if you have 100gr it should be enough)
4mm needles
3 buttons
Tension: 11 sts and 14 rows = 2" on 4mm in stockinette st.
Measurements: after wet blocking 21" chest, length 12 1/2" from back of neck
Cast on 47sts
1st row: Knit
2nd row: Purl
3rd row: K3 * yo, K2tog Repeat from * to end of row
Purl 1 row. Knit 1 row. Purl 1 row
7th row: Fold work in half. Knit together the 1st stitch from needle and the 1st stitch from the cast on row until all the stitches have been worked. This forms the hem with the 3rd row making the picot edge. If you find this too difficult you can just knit this row and fold and sew the hem at the finishing stage.
Next row: K5 ( Increase 1st in next st purlways, P3, increase 1st in next st purlways, P2) 5 times Increase 1st in next stitch purlways, P1 K5 (58 sts)
Start raglan shaping: 1st row: K12 *yo K1 yo K5 yo K1 yo* K20 Repeat from * to * once K9 yo K2tog for 1st buttonhole K1
2nd and alternate rows: K5 purl to last 5 sts K5
3rd row: K12 *yo K3 yo K5 yo K3 yo* K20 Repeat from * to * once K12
5th row: K14 *yo K1 yo K9 yo K1 yo* K24 Repeat from * to * once K14
7th row: K14 *yo K3 yo K9 yo K3 yo* K24 Repeat from * to * once K14
9th row: K16 * yo K1 yo K13 yo K1 yo* K28 Repeat from * to * once K16
11th row: K16 * yo K3 yo K13 yo K3 yo* K28 Repeat from * to * once K16
13th row: K18 *yo K1 yo K17 yo K1 yo * K32 Repeat from * to * once K15 yo K2tog for second buttonhole K1
Work a 3rd buttonhole on following 12th row.
Continue in this manner, increasing 8sts across the row as before on every knit row until you have 202sts on needle, ending with a purl row. There should be nine complete patterns on either side of the 4 seam sts.
To make body and sleeves: K31 sts ( front)
Attach second ball of yarn and K41 sts for sleeve, turn Working back and forth across these sts work 7 rows garter st ( straight knitting) Cast off
Using yarn from front continue on and K58 sts for the back.
Attach second ball of yarn and make second sleeve to match the first.
Again, using yarn from body K31 sts for second front. 120 sts for the body
Next row: K5 purl to last 5 sts decreasing 1st K5 119 sts
Begin lace pattern: 
Row 1: K6 *yo sl 1 (slip is done knitways) K2tog, psso,yo K5 Repeat from * ending yo sl1 K2tog psso yo K6
2nd and alternate rows: K5 purl to last 5 sts K5
3rd row: Work as first row
5th row: K9 * yo sl1 K1 psso K1 K2tog yo K3 Repeat from * ending K6
7th row: K6 * yo sl1 K2tog psso yo K1 Repeat from * ending K5
8th row : K5 purl to last 5sts and K5
These 8 rows create the pattern. Continue until four complete patterns have been made ending with row 8.
Work 8 rows garter st and cast off.
Finishing: Sew sleeve seam. Hem neck if you chose this option. Darn in loose ends. Sew on three buttons to match buttonholes.
Wet block to measurements.
Every attempt has been made to ensure the pattern is correct but I apologize for any errors that may have got by me!


----------



## Luckylady7929 (Nov 12, 2013)

Could you show picture please


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your gorgeous creation, I love it! Isn't it nice to see how a stitch pattern can look so different knitted top down! The same stitch knitted from the bottom up is one of my favourites, called snowdrop lace, but 'upside down' it is definitely a tulip! Well done, clever you! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## macnzacsmom (Apr 30, 2011)

How pretty. thanks for sharing


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Thats a lovely pattern, thank you for that. I love the raglan on it.:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MOVITA (May 22, 2011)

thank you for sharing this cute top. will make it for my ggd


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Definitely a 'To-Do' project - even tho I'll need to find someone to gift it to :thumbup: Thank you for sharing your designing skills - it really is very well done :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

May I ask, how could I make it larger? Say for a 4T and a young girls size 8 (she's 8 yrs old also) I'd love to make them for Easter, if I start right away. Thank you


----------



## thespinner (Apr 18, 2013)

That is so beautiful in RED!!!


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

taznwinston said:


> May I ask, how could I make it larger? Say for a 4T and a young girls size 8 (she's 8 yrs old also) I'd love to make them for Easter, if I start right away. Thank you[/quote
> 
> It involves doing the math. You need to use gauge to adjust for the sizing. Just doing this one kind of stressed me out. : )


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

Your pattern is georgous thank you for sharing it.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Thank you for the pretty top pattern. It really is very unique.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Very pretty, thank you.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

This is beautiful and on my to do list.


----------



## homesweethome (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh My Goodness! This is beautiful! Thank you so much for sharing your pattern.


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Very cute. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

This is a gorgeous pattern. Thank you so much for sharing it. I have bookmarked it (I hope) for a future date.
Pam


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you so much for sharing your pattern! I have printed it as I am knitting for my GD's friend who is having a baby and has no family support..


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

knitnanny said:


> Thank you so much for sharing your pattern! I have printed it as I am knitting for my GD's friend who is having a baby and has no family support..


That is very kind of you, she is in a really rough place! I hope it knits up proper for you!


----------



## kybrat (Dec 19, 2012)

Gorgeous in red! Thank you for the pattern!


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Thankyou so much for your wonderful pattern, it's so kind of you to share it with us all.


----------



## tikva (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you for your lovely pattern


----------



## mimaw Dee (Jun 13, 2013)

This is beautiful!


----------



## nwjasu (Nov 8, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. This is a beautiful pattern.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Simply beautiful. Thank you very much for sharing. :thumbup:


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

nissa said:


> Your pattern is georgous thank you for sharing it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NJQuiet1 (Feb 15, 2013)

How lovely! Thanks for taking the time to share the results of all your hard work!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

patm said:


> I noticed row 5 of the lace pattern was incorrect so I revised it. Sorry for any confusion.
> 
> Tulip Time
> Pattern designed by Patricia Metzloff
> ...


Thanks for the pattern, but is row 5 now the corrected pattern. You are a sweetheart for sharing this pattern!


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

Yes, this is corrected.


----------



## Marilyn1215 (Jul 27, 2011)

Thank you for sharing the pattern. Your work is beautiful!


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

gosh i would love to make this for a newborn.....


----------

